# ORA-01849-Hour must be between 1 and 12



## Prashanti (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi All !!

I hope someone can help me out here !
I have a table with just one field--a date field.

All I want is to be able to enter the date in the following format :

ex: 12-MAY-2007 00:00:00 AM

Any ideas ???? 

P.S :
I tried changing the NLS_DATE_FORMAT to various combinations but to no avail .


----------

